# Vietnamese Centipede Burrowing



## Yolotli (Jun 15, 2016)

How often do Vietnamese centipedes emerge from their burrows? I've seen contradicting reports on their behavior, so I'm looking for clarification. I'm okay with burrowing behavior, but at the same time, I don't want a pet hole.


----------



## shining (Jun 15, 2016)

From my experience with them so far (a couple of months), they are pet holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't know. I recently bought one (_S.subspinipes_) and so far he/she's a cricket eating machine that lives down under that cork bark. Scared the hell out of me those days because i tought that bugger managed somehow to escape, but thank God not. A week under that. He/she started to settle probably under that load of inches of substrate, who knows.

All i can say is that IMO they put a _Pterinochilus murinus_ looks like a sort of 'Brachy'.


----------



## Yolotli (Jun 15, 2016)

Thank you; are there any centipedes that are not as big of holes?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 15, 2016)

Yolotli said:


> Thank you; are there any centipedes that are not as big of holes?


Well, depends by holes & Centipede size i think.

My _S.subspinipes_ is long like two packets of Marlboro, more or less. So definitely not an adult, nor a baby. I was concerned about their escape ability trough plastic "warps" and crevices more, because i personally drilled millimeter sized holes so an escape attempt from those it's impossible for mine.

Today i tried to pinpoint him/her since i was a bit (lol) concerned about, found the Centipede hidden under the cork bark. Pure pet hole so far.


----------



## Yolotli (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't mean to sound rude with this, but if it's a pet hole, why do people want to own a Vietnamese centipede?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 15, 2016)

Yolotli said:


> I don't mean to sound rude with this, but if it's a pet hole, why do people want to own a Vietnamese centipede?


Well, look at that black & somewhat gelato "orange flakes" colour mixed together. Aren't those amazing? :-s

I have one and i'm happy, even if he/she is able to scare the s-word out of me sometimes. As i've said, IMO 'Baboons' _Theraphosidae _are 'Brachy', in comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Jun 15, 2016)

Yolotli said:


> I don't mean to sound rude with this, but if it's a pet hole, why do people want to own a Vietnamese centipede?


I have my two because they scare me and I find them interesting. I'm experienced in the habits of scorpions/ts/true spiders but centipedes are a complete mystery to my eyes. Also, I'm used to pet holes as my "first" arachnid pet was a P. imperator pair. They taught me patience and like music, less is more, so when I do see them out and about I appreciate it that much more.

I'm sure everyone has their own reasoning.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## shining (Jun 16, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Well, look at that black & somewhat gelato "orange flakes" colour mixed together. Aren't those amazing? :-s
> 
> I have one and i'm happy, even if he/she is able to scare the s-word out of me sometimes. As i've said, IMO 'Baboons' _Theraphosidae _are 'Brachy', in comparison.



I actually can't watch that specific video. I love geckos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 16, 2016)

shining said:


> I actually can't watch that specific video. I love geckos.


Yeah, i don't like that either, man. Uh, not because i particularly like nor dislike geckos (never had nor i will to buy one, just those aren't my type of animals to care for) but because i don't like useless sufference, so no mouse/geckos etc from me i feed my inverts (always did) crickets,_ B.dubia_, worms etc :-s

Posted because that _S.subspinipes_ in such HD quality IMO is pure majesty to see

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yolotli (Jun 16, 2016)

Thank you; I know this is not related to the title of the post, but I have two other questions. For one, how do you transport the centipede (like for routine enclosure cleaning, rehousing, and vet visits)? Second, how do you maintain soil humidity when you're away from home for a while? My idea for that is keeping a large water bowl in the terrarium and situating a dripper above it to make the bowl overflow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 16, 2016)

Yolotli said:


> Thank you; I know this is not related to the title of the post, but I have two other questions. For one, how do you transport the centipede (like for routine enclosure cleaning, rehousing, and vet visits)? Second, how do you maintain soil humidity when you're away from home for a while? My idea for that is keeping a large water bowl in the terrarium and situating a dripper above it to make the bowl overflow.


Ah ah, sorry if i laugh, no 'fence man  but your "vet visits" cracked me up. Priceless!

Well, i can guarantee you that if i (lol!) would try to perform a move like that, here in Italy, all those vets (9 out of 10 are Ladies in my area, uhm... and a lot cute as hell ) would start screaming the hell out and call the Police or the _Carabinieri _army fellas, muahahah 

Joke asides, IMO vets & Arachnids/Centipedes doesn't mix at all. "We" are the vets, in that sense.

As far as humidity is concerned, first thing first i always love to consider where someone lives, for that on such issue, things could differ a bit (meaning, Florida weather isn't exactly Lombardy one, mere example) from area to area.

Anyway, water dish always, always full. That's a "no questions at all" about. Centipedes tend to dessicate fast, are different from T's on that.

Plus, with a syringe, or a plastic pipette, pour water directly in the substrate. I keep my Centipede on moist (lots of inches) substrate, a cork bark for hide, leaves...

For enclosure cleaning? For me work the business as usual method: long tongs, caution. My Centipede is in the final enclosure so i don't plan at all to move him/her.

Hope helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 16, 2016)

@Yolotli

Oh, P.S

With that said, man, let me remind you again that my Centipede is able to scare the 'poop' out of me sometimes, and that's the first time in 25 years of venomous inverts that something like that happened to me. Granted, probably because, unlike for _Theraphosidae_, i'm literally a beginner with those, i have to take "the hand".

If you decide to go for one (brother advice) always max attention

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Jun 16, 2016)

Like Chris said, vets and removal of the pede during routine maintenance is not necessary. It's also safer for you and the pede to be left alone as much as possible and not removed from their home.

For rehousing you need to be extra cautious. You'll need some safety materials.

Materials needed:

1. A bathtub with a plug in the drain

2. A big sterilite sweater box or tub

3. Temporary housing unit such as another little sterilite tub or kritter keeper

4. Long hemostats 

5. New enclosure already set up and ready to close and lock

Step 1. Set the sterilite tub within the tub

Step 2. Set the new enclosure in the sterilite tub, then the temporary enclosure next to it inside the sterilite tub 

Step 3. Using your hemostats, disturb the substrate surface of your pedes current enclosure to loosen it up and maybe get the pede to come out. Keeping doing that while dumping loose substrate into the big sterilite tub. If your pede comes out try to gently dump him into the temporary container. Do not try to use your hemostats to coax him out. Centipedes can run up hemostats.

Step 5. Dump your centipede into it's new enclosure and shut it.

You can skip the temporary container, I just use it to minimize the transfer of old substrate to the new enclosure and also to get a better look at my pede.

You could also skip the big sterilite tub too. I just find it easier to use in case the pede gets through to that security measure. I don't want to be chasing a centipede around the tub, it's easier to lift and dump.

Hope that helps some.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Snark (Jun 16, 2016)

@shining , you forgot two steps.
z. Lock your pets and hysterically inclined humans in another room, or better, outside the house.
zz. Confront the paradox. You need a steady hand. No cups of coffee or Jolt colas. But you probably would benefit from a couple of espressos and a half dozen Jolts for alacrity WHEN it cuts loose, manages to climb out of the tub and heads straight at your legs.

Spiders be damned. One out wandering may try to give you a nip if you grab it. On the other paw, these truckers seem to want nothing better than to take your legs off at the knees. I was watching one yesterday. What is with this attitude? The exoskeletal equivalent of a psycho axe murderer on a rampage.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shining (Jun 16, 2016)

The Snark said:


> @shining , you forgot two steps.
> z. Lock your pets and hysterically inclined humans in another room, or better, outside the house.
> zz. Confront the paradox. You need a steady hand. No cups of coffee or Jolt colas. But you probably would benefit from a couple of espressos and a half dozen Jolts for alacrity WHEN it cuts loose, manages to climb out of the tub and heads straight at your legs.
> 
> Spiders be damned. One out wandering may try to give you a nip if you grab it. On the other paw, these truckers seem to want nothing better than to take your legs off at the knees. I was watching one yesterday. What is with this attitude? The exoskeletal equivalent of a psycho axe murderer on a rampage.


Z. is extremely necessary. 

Seriously, look at my dude here getting in all the business during my P. regalis rehousing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Snark (Jun 16, 2016)

@shining That photo is classic.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 17, 2016)

The Snark said:


> I was watching one yesterday. What is with this attitude? The exoskeletal equivalent of a psycho axe murderer on a rampage.


Yes, wish to ask you to share with us something you witnessed and know about those Asian Centipedes. For instance, locals are on that sense, a bit "scared", or just like when it comes to 'Haplos', even little childrens put those in their pockets, showing that to tourists like nothing?

And, the venom... do you find possible real that rumor of a little children that died after 24H after a bite in the neck area, in the Philippines if i'm not wrong?


----------



## The Snark (Jun 17, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yes, wish to ask you to share with us something you witnessed and know about those Asian Centipedes.


This guy I IDed as a Ethmostigmus rubripes, a little unusual here but not that rare. More often I see the Scolopendra.
Anyway the yard turned into a lake for an hour and it went for higher ground. It went across our porch moving as they seem to move so often. Not in a straight line but casting about, head and front body going side to side. Call it unscientific but like it was looking for something to chomp and I was not about to test that theory with my finger.
I got it into a dust pan and the closest description would be a sour horse spoiling for a fight. Tossing it's head and begging for something to strike at. Constantly moving and turning from side to side or even in circles.
This generally seems to be the way they all act when they have come up out of the detritus.

I don't have any info on their venom. There are rumors of course, and even the roughest toughest farmers give them a wide berth. While many will casually pick up a scorp by the tail they won't get near these truckers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yolotli (Jun 18, 2016)

Idk if I should really post this here, but I can't post on the Watering Hole. My dad won't let me get another pet bug because he doesn't want to have to pay for its food and terrarium. We're not short on money by any means, by the way. However, he let my brother get a betta a while ago even though he never took care of anything his entire life. He also says that the presence of an invert in my room will make it smell bad, even though I explained to him that a foul odor means the substrate should be cleaned. Before now, my dad made me keep my scorpion outside for more than a year. I had to sneak it back into my room at night, and there hasn't been a foul odor in here because of it. Any advice on convincing him to let me get another pet is appreciated.


----------



## Scorpster1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hm that's interesting my Pedeling is active as crap and loves to eat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pipa (Jun 25, 2016)

shining said:


> I actually can't watch that specific video. I love geckos.


 I kindof got wimpy with that video too . . LOL .... the gecko was very much eaten alive ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 25, 2016)

Pipa said:


> I kindof got wimpy with that video too . . LOL .... the gecko was very much eaten alive ....


Yeah they are brutal when eating, ah ah, not gentle like T's


----------



## Colby1100 (Mar 23, 2020)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Well, look at that black & somewhat gelato "orange flakes" colour mixed together. Aren't those amazing? :-s
> 
> I have one and i'm happy, even if he/she is able to scare the s-word out of me sometimes. As i've said, IMO 'Baboons' _Theraphosidae _are 'Brachy', in comparison.


What exact species is that in the video? Gorgeous centipede. Its a beast!  Ive been trying to find one like that for a while now but have had absolutely zero luck.


----------



## Colby1100 (Mar 23, 2020)

Yolotli said:


> I don't mean to sound rude with this, but if it's a pet hole, why do people want to own a Vietnamese centipede?


Personally I have known a good amount of people that have owned them and theirs didnt burrow too often.  I read up on them too.  Guess it sometimes depends on the individual


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 23, 2020)

Colby1100 said:


> What exact species is that in the video? Gorgeous centipede. Its a beast!  Ive been trying to find one like that for a while now but have had absolutely zero luck.


_Scolopendra subspinipes_


----------



## NYAN (Mar 23, 2020)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _Scolopendra subspinipes_


It’s a dehaani. The person who made the video took the word of the pet store who sold it to them, as most do.


----------



## Colby1100 (Mar 23, 2020)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _Scolopendra subspinipes_


Theres no subspecies or genus? I know a lot of centipedes are labeled that but are different species.  Different websites list that for sale, but everywhere has a different kind it seems?


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 24, 2020)

Scolopendra dehaani was once considered a subspecies of Scolopendra subspinipes, along with S. mutilans, S. japonica, S. dawydoffi and a couple others. A taxonomic revision (about six years ago iirc) showed them to all be separate species. However, even to this day, S. dehaani in particular is often sold as S. subspinipes. You can easily tell the difference between the two. S. dehaani lacks spikes on the ventral surface of its terminal legs, which S. subspinipes possesses. They also tend to be significantly larger and bulkier than S. subspinipes - while that species typically reaches 150mm body-length, S. dehaani frequently exceeds 200mm, with the biggest recorded specimen at 320mm.


----------



## Scorpio420 (Apr 2, 2020)

Yolotli said:


> Idk if I should really post this here, but I can't post on the Watering Hole. My dad won't let me get another pet bug because he doesn't want to have to pay for its food and terrarium. We're not short on money by any means, by the way. However, he let my brother get a betta a while ago even though he never took care of anything his entire life. He also says that the presence of an invert in my room will make it smell bad, even though I explained to him that a foul odor means the substrate should be cleaned. Before now, my dad made me keep my scorpion outside for more than a year. I had to sneak it back into my room at night, and there hasn't been a foul odor in here because of it. Any advice on convincing him to let me get another pet is appreciated.


Make a budget plan. impress your dad by writing a well thought out essay. If he sees you were willing to make all this effort, he will take it more seriously. 

List everything you need and link to where you can get it, and make a total cost. Also add yearly cost. For example:

Bin: $5 - insert the link here
substrate: $10 - insert link here
Pede: $40 - insert link here

And then yearly costs:

2 crickets per week. each cricket is 10c. Yearly costs are 20c times 52 = 1040 cents, which is $100 per year. 

This is just an example, I'm definitely not saying each pede has $100 yearly maintenance.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Apr 11, 2020)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _Scolopendra subspinipes_


Glad to see you chiming in one of the reasons I dusted off the keyboard and logged in I was a bit concerned for you my Italian friend, where else but a revived thread


----------

